# Parma - Inter: 4 marzo 2021 ore 20:45. Tv e Streaming.



## admin (1 Marzo 2021)

Parma - Inter, posticipo del turno infrasettimanale di Serie A. Si gioca giovedì 4 marzo 2021 alla ore 20:45 allo stadio Tardini di Parma

Dove vedere Parma - Inter in tv?

Diretta su Sky dalle ore 20:45

Seguiranno news e commenti.


----------



## Marilson (1 Marzo 2021)

0-4, quadripletta di Voodaku. Tutto gia' scritto


----------



## Chrissonero (1 Marzo 2021)

X


----------



## Freddiedevil (1 Marzo 2021)

Admin ha scritto:


> Parma - Inter, posticipo del turno infrasettimanale di Serie A. Si gioca giovedì 4 marzo 2021 alla ore 20:45 allo stadio Tardini di Parma
> 
> Dove vedere Parma - Inter in tv?
> 
> ...



I believe in Robertone D'Aversa


----------



## diavoloINme (1 Marzo 2021)

Admin ha scritto:


> Parma - Inter, posticipo del turno infrasettimanale di Serie A. Si gioca giovedì 4 marzo 2021 alla ore 20:45 allo stadio Tardini di Parma
> 
> Dove vedere Parma - Inter in tv?
> 
> ...



Parma è storicamente una trasferta ostica per l'inter ma a questa inter va tutto bene e non vedo come possano non vincere.
Il biliardino fa più cambi dell'inter : ogni tanto una stecca si rompe o vola qualche testa a un giocatore e bisogna cambiarla.


----------



## Andreas89 (1 Marzo 2021)

Se il Parma non si fosse fatto rimontare da polli contro Udinese e Spezia questa sarebbe stata una partita interessante, giocata quantomeno alla morte dai ducali.


----------



## Magnus_Marcus (1 Marzo 2021)

l'Inter è in un momento incredibile, gli va bene tutto

0-3 facile facile e possono iniziare i primi caroselli a distanza di sicurezza entro le ore 22


----------



## Super_Lollo (1 Marzo 2021)

Admin ha scritto:


> Parma - Inter, posticipo del turno infrasettimanale di Serie A. Si gioca giovedì 4 marzo 2021 alla ore 20:45 allo stadio Tardini di Parma
> 
> Dove vedere Parma - Inter in tv?
> 
> ...



E anche questo giro vittoria facilissima con gol di Lukaku in rovesciata. L indistruttibile Lukaku di adamantio


----------



## Mika (1 Marzo 2021)

Il Parma giocherà senza:
- Cornelius
- Gervinho
- Karamoh
- Nicolussi
- Pellé
- Zirkzee

Il Milan ha "fortuna" (cit.)


----------



## bmb (1 Marzo 2021)

Admin ha scritto:


> Parma - Inter, posticipo del turno infrasettimanale di Serie A. Si gioca giovedì 4 marzo 2021 alla ore 20:45 allo stadio Tardini di Parma
> 
> Dove vedere Parma - Inter in tv?
> 
> ...



Da decidere solo quanto grande sarà il pallottoliere. Però giocheranno a -1.


----------



## iceman. (1 Marzo 2021)

Non la vincono, l'ho visto.


----------



## JoKeR (1 Marzo 2021)

Ho dato un occhi agli indisponibili del Parma.

La squadra ducale si presenterà con un undici iniziale che non si salverebbe nemmeno in serie B.

Agghiacciante.


----------



## kYMERA (2 Marzo 2021)

3-0 per l'Inter.
Solo noi potevamo non vincere contro questi.
A fine anno conteremo i punti persi con Parma, Genoa e Spezia e ci malediremo da soli.


----------



## IDRIVE (2 Marzo 2021)

JoKeR ha scritto:


> Ho dato un occhi agli indisponibili del Parma.
> 
> La squadra ducale si presenterà con un undici iniziale che non si salverebbe nemmeno in serie B.
> 
> Agghiacciante.



Non solo non gli si rompe nessuno, ma trovano anche avversarie rimaneggiate o allenatori codardi (come nell'ultima gara) dove danno la partita persa in partenza e preservano qualche elemento di spicco. Ah, già quando eravamo primi eravamo noi quelli che avevano culo...


----------



## JoKeR (2 Marzo 2021)

IDRIVE ha scritto:


> Non solo non gli si rompe nessuno, ma trovano anche avversarie rimaneggiate o allenatori codardi (come nell'ultima gara) dove danno la partita persa in partenza e preservano qualche elemento di spicco. Ah, già quando eravamo primi eravamo noi quelli che avevano culo...



D'Aversa ha già detto che l'Inter è invincibile.

Mancheranno Gervinho (!), Cornelius e tantissimi altri... per non parlare di quando affronteranno tra poco il Torino post-Covid.

ASSURDO.


----------



## admin (4 Marzo 2021)

Admin ha scritto:


> Parma - Inter, posticipo del turno infrasettimanale di Serie A. Si gioca giovedì 4 marzo 2021 alla ore 20:45 allo stadio Tardini di Parma
> 
> Dove vedere Parma - Inter in tv?
> 
> ...


.


----------



## meteoras1982 (4 Marzo 2021)

L'Inter vincerà 4-5 a 0 minimo.


----------



## iceman. (4 Marzo 2021)

meteoras1982 ha scritto:


> L'Inter vincerà 4-5 a 0 minimo.



Eh vabbè alcuni saranno contenti, del resto meglio 10 scudetti all'Inter che ai Gobbi, ne riparliamo tra 7-8 anni quando loro avranno tipo 23-24 scudetti con noi fermi a 18.


----------



## Roten1896 (4 Marzo 2021)

La chiudono in 15' 
Poi perderanno contro l'Atalanta giusto per farci un dispetto tanto hanno un vantaggio incolmabile


----------



## A.C Milan 1899 (4 Marzo 2021)

iceman. ha scritto:


> Eh vabbè alcuni saranno contenti, del resto meglio 10 scudetti all'Inter che ai Gobbi, ne riparliamo tra 7-8 anni quando loro avranno tipo 23-24 scudetti con noi fermi a 18.



Non diciamolo neanche per scherzo, dai.

Ci sarà pure la cessione ad un fondo che non credo proprio li manterrà a questi livelli. Va bene tutto ma non esageriamo, quest’anno lo vincono ma non mi pare proprio siano nelle condizioni di aprire un ciclo, tantomeno una dittatura simil juventina come quella da te detta.

A proposito: “Il Corriere dello Sport di oggi torna sul caso Lukaku, con l'Inter che ha saltato il pagamento di un bonus per il trasferimento del belga dal Manchester United, con i Red Devils che chiedono ora l'intera cifra di 50 milioni. Oppure il trasferimento di uno tra Lautaro e Skriniar, pur pagando un indennizzo. “

Roba da squadra che aprirà un ciclo in Italia, in Europa e nel mondo. Stanno vincendo uno scudetto con giocatori che non pagano e che non possono permettersi, ora che debba pure leggere che apriranno un megaciclo stile gobbi direi proprio di no.


----------



## diavoloINme (4 Marzo 2021)

Admin ha scritto:


> Parma - Inter, posticipo del turno infrasettimanale di Serie A. Si gioca giovedì 4 marzo 2021 alla ore 20:45 allo stadio Tardini di Parma
> 
> Dove vedere Parma - Inter in tv?
> 
> ...



Stessa storia, stesso posto, stesso 11.

Incredibile. Contro le leggi della natura.


----------



## A.C Milan 1899 (4 Marzo 2021)

diavoloINme ha scritto:


> Stessa storia, stesso posto, stesso 11.
> 
> Incredibile. Contro le leggi della natura.



Alla fine pagheranno tutto.

Digita su google “Lukaku United” e vedi cosa sta succedendo. Sti qua stanno giocando letteralmente con gente che non possono permettersi neanche lontanamente. Ma qui mi tocca leggere di un’Inda che vincerà 7 scudetti nei prossimi 8 anni...


----------



## diavoloINme (4 Marzo 2021)

A.C Milan 1899 ha scritto:


> Alla fine pagheranno tutto.
> 
> Digita su google “Lukaku United” e vedi cosa sta succedendo. Sti qua stanno giocando letteralmente con gente che non possono permettersi neanche lontanamente. Ma qui mi tocca leggere di un’Inda che vincerà 7 scudetti nei prossimi 8 anni...



Azz, letto ora.
Non pensavo fossero col culo nudo.
Ma è normale competere se non si paga nemmeno la corrente elettrica???
Tutto ciò è inaccettabile , stanno giocando con giocatori tecnicamente non di proprietà.


----------



## A.C Milan 1899 (4 Marzo 2021)

diavoloINme ha scritto:


> Azz, letto ora.
> Non pensavo fossero col culo nudo.
> Ma è normale competere se non si paga nemmeno la corrente elettrica???
> Tutto ciò è inaccettabile , stanno giocando con giocatori tecnicamente non di proprietà.



Dillo a chi pensa che oltre a vincere questo scudetto vinceranno anche i prossimi 7 e noi arriveremo al 2027 guardarli avvicinarsi alla terza stella ricordando lo scudetto di 16 anni prima e la CL di 20 anni prima.

Perché tocca leggere pure ste cose verso questi subumani pezzenti.


----------



## diavoloINme (4 Marzo 2021)

A.C Milan 1899 ha scritto:


> Dillo a chi pensa che oltre a vincere questo scudetto vinceranno anche i prossimi 7 e noi arriveremo al 2027 guardarli avvicinarsi alla seconda stella ricordando lo scudetto di 16 anni prima e la CL di 20 anni prima.
> 
> Perché tocca leggere pure ste cose verso questi subumani pezzenti.



La stima di cui gode l'inter per me è un mistero.
A tutti i livelli.
Per me sono scappati di casa, da sempre.
L'inter mi ha sempre fatto divertire quanto il circo.


----------



## A.C Milan 1899 (4 Marzo 2021)

diavoloINme ha scritto:


> La stima di cui gode l'inter per me è un mistero.
> A tutti i livelli.
> Per me sono scappati di casa, da sempre.
> L'inter mi ha sempre fatto divertire quanto il circo.



Non vedo l’ora che chiudano il closing con BC, siamo in dirittura d’arrivo. Ne vedremo delle belle.


----------



## diavoloINme (4 Marzo 2021)

A.C Milan 1899 ha scritto:


> Non vedo l’ora che chiudano il closing con BC, siamo in dirittura d’arrivo. Ne vedremo delle belle.



E' attendibile la voce??


----------



## A.C Milan 1899 (4 Marzo 2021)

diavoloINme ha scritto:


> E' attendibile la voce??



Pare di sì, vedremo.


----------



## Raryof (4 Marzo 2021)

[MENTION=4746]A.C Milan 1899[/MENTION] ma il 30 marzo questi dove si troveranno? no vorrei capire...


----------



## Route66 (4 Marzo 2021)

diavoloINme ha scritto:


> Azz, letto ora.
> Non pensavo fossero col culo nudo.
> Ma è normale competere se non si paga nemmeno la corrente elettrica???
> Tutto ciò è inaccettabile , stanno giocando con giocatori tecnicamente non di proprietà.



Anche per questo a mio avviso sarebbe importantissimo arrivare almeno secondi difendendoci con i denti e con le unghie.
Sia mai...


----------



## A.C Milan 1899 (4 Marzo 2021)

Raryof ha scritto:


> [MENTION=4746]A.C Milan 1899[/MENTION] ma il 30 marzo questi dove si troveranno? no vorrei capire...



Spero a preparare il prossimo derby con la Bustese. Speranza vana, temo, ma sarebbe un sogno (così poi il “io non rubo il campionato -seeee, chiedere alla Roma 2007-2008- e in Serie B non son mai stato” se lo schiaffano dove non batte il sole).

Mi accontento che tornino ai tempi di Nagatopo e Scemotto, dai.


----------



## kipstar (4 Marzo 2021)

risultato scontato.
+3


----------



## Raryof (4 Marzo 2021)

A.C Milan 1899 ha scritto:


> Spero a preparare il prossimo derby con la Bustese. Speranza vana, temo, ma sarebbe un sogno (così poi il “io non rubo il campionato -seeee, chiedere alla Roma 2007-2008- e in Serie B non son mai stato” se lo schiaffano dove non batte il sole).
> 
> Mi accontento che tornino ai tempi di Nagatopo e Scemotto, dai.



Bazzicando un po' tra i siti di calciotrash sembra che tra 10 giorni si metteranno in pari, boh, vai a capire.


----------



## Butcher (4 Marzo 2021)

7 gol di Lubamba.


----------



## iceman. (4 Marzo 2021)

A.C Milan 1899 ha scritto:


> Dillo a chi pensa che oltre a vincere questo scudetto vinceranno anche i prossimi 7 e noi arriveremo al 2027 guardarli avvicinarsi alla terza stella ricordando lo scudetto di 16 anni prima e la CL di 20 anni prima.
> 
> Perché tocca leggere pure ste cose verso questi subumani pezzenti.



Per adesso sono 10 anni che non vinciamo lo scudetto e 13 la Champions che peraltro non giochiamo da 6-7 se non ricordo.

Quanto all'Inter, sino a quando avranno conte in panchina saranno sempre i favoriti. Per BC, non lo abbiamo venduto noi Donnarumma senza entrate quando siamo stati rilevati da Elliot, perché dovrebbe farlo BC (smantellare la squadra) su una squadra campione d'Italia e che da 2-3 anni è stabilmente in Champions?
Venderanno al massimo vecchi rottami e bolliti tipo Sanchez, Kolarov e gentaglia simile.


----------



## A.C Milan 1899 (4 Marzo 2021)

iceman. ha scritto:


> Per adesso sono 10 anni che non vinciamo lo scudetto e 13 la Champions che peraltro non giochiamo da 6-7 se non ricordo.
> 
> Quanto all'Inter, sino a quando avranno conte in panchina saranno sempre i favoriti. Per BC, non lo abbiamo venduto noi Donnarumma senza entrate quando siamo stati rilevati da Elliot, perché dovrebbe farlo BC (smantellare la squadra) su una squadra campione d'Italia e che da 2-3 anni è stabilmente in Champions?
> Venderanno al massimo vecchi rottami e bolliti tipo Sanchez, Kolarov e gentaglia simile.



L’Inda ha un 30% di ricavi che dipendono dalle sponsorizzazioni farlocche di Suning, togli quelle (e con l’addio dei China le perderanno) e certi giocatoroni col cacchio che potranno permetterseli.


----------



## iceman. (4 Marzo 2021)

A.C Milan 1899 ha scritto:


> L’Inda ha un 30% di ricavi che dipendono dalle sponsorizzazioni farlocche di Suning, togli quelle (e con l’addio dei China le perderanno) e certi giocatoroni col cacchio che potranno permetterseli.



Vedremo, secondo me terranno questa rosa facendo un mercato minimal in estate; restasse conte, anche il prossimo scudetto sarebbe loro, tra andonio e gli altri ci sono 2 categorie di differenza. 
L'unica possibilità sarebbe un Allegri a Napoli.
Noi resteremo con il guardiola dei poveri.


----------



## A.C Milan 1899 (4 Marzo 2021)

iceman. ha scritto:


> Vedremo, secondo me terranno questa rosa facendo un mercato minimal in estate; restasse conte, anche il prossimo scudetto sarebbe loro, tra andonio e gli altri ci sono 2 categorie di differenza.
> L'unica possibilità sarebbe un Allegri a Napoli.
> Noi resteremo con il guardiola dei poveri.



Non so se coi debiti che hanno potranno permettersi la stessa rosa, peraltro con un 30% di ricavi in meno (che sono tanta roba eh).


----------



## JoKeR (4 Marzo 2021)

A.C Milan 1899 ha scritto:


> Dillo a chi pensa che oltre a vincere questo scudetto vinceranno anche i prossimi 7 e noi arriveremo al 2027 guardarli avvicinarsi alla terza stella ricordando lo scudetto di 16 anni prima e la CL di 20 anni prima.
> 
> Perché tocca leggere pure ste cose verso questi subumani pezzenti.



Quest'anno stai sbagliando tutto.... non ne prendi una...

Speriamo che becchi questa


----------



## A.C Milan 1899 (4 Marzo 2021)

JoKeR ha scritto:


> Quest'anno stai sbagliando tutto.... non ne prendi una...
> 
> Speriamo che becchi questa



Prima o poi per la legge dei grandi numeri...

Seriamente, ci mancherebbe pure questa.


----------



## iceman. (4 Marzo 2021)

A.C Milan 1899 ha scritto:


> Non so se coi debiti che hanno potranno permettersi la stessa rosa, peraltro con un 30% di ricavi in meno (che sono tanta roba eh).



In ogni caso a noi uno scudetto in 10 anni basta e avanza, sia mai aprissimo un ciclo in Italia, sempre gli altri.
Giusto con uno come Capello be abbiamo vinto 4 in 5 anni, altrimenti bisogna andare al dopoguerra.
Uno schifo, il solo pensiero di dovermi sorbire 4-5 anni di dominio indaista mi fa venire la nausea.


----------



## A.C Milan 1899 (4 Marzo 2021)

iceman. ha scritto:


> In ogni caso a noi uno scudetto in 10 anni basta e avanza, sia mai aprissimo un ciclo in Italia, sempre gli altri.
> Giusto con uno come Capello be abbiamo vinto 4 in 5 anni, altrimenti bisogna andare al dopoguerra.
> Uno schifo, il solo pensiero di dovermi sorbire 4-5 anni di dominio indaista mi fa venire la nausea.



Sono in una situazione economica peggiore dell’Inda del post-Triplete (e questa non è un’opinione, è un fatto) e dovrebbero aprire un ciclo di 4/5 anni? Mah, che vuoi che ti dica, vivrò io in una realtà parallela.


----------



## vannu994 (4 Marzo 2021)

A.C Milan 1899 ha scritto:


> Prima o poi per la legge dei grandi numeri...
> 
> Seriamente, ci mancherebbe pure questa.



Comunque lo United per me non farà niente, un accordo lo trovano. Una squadra che vince lo scudetto comunque non è che viene smantellata cosi, non è terza categoria, ci sono interessi economici per tutti a farla andare avanti, anche da parte di banche stesse che possono fare credito. Io poi non sono così sicuro che con BC subiscano questo ridimensionamento esagerato. E poi opinione mia, suning sicuro lascia a fine stagione (se lascia) così da poter dire che hanno vinto lo scudetto.


----------



## A.C Milan 1899 (4 Marzo 2021)

vannu994 ha scritto:


> Comunque lo United per me non farà niente, un accordo lo trovano. Una squadra che vince lo scudetto comunque non è che viene smantellata cosi, non è terza categoria, ci sono interessi economici per tutti a farla andare avanti, anche da parte di banche stesse che possono fare credito. Io poi non sono così sicuro che con BC subiscano questo ridimensionamento esagerato. E poi opinione mia, suning sicuro lascia a fine stagione (se lascia) così da poter dire che hanno vinto lo scudetto.



Non ho detto che lotteranno per la retrocessione, ma passare da squadra che lotta per lo scudo a squadra da lotta Champions o peggio da EL è un attimo eh.

Noi nel 2011 vincemmo lo scudetto, poi non facemmo mercato per il lodo Mondadori in Estate. Loro sono in una situazione economica anche peggiore (e sappiamo cosa successe in Estate 2012, quella successiva).

Ma si può prendere come esempio la stessa Inda del post-Triplete, che era messa meglio di questa economicamente (per quanto l’Inda post-Triplete fosse messa male).


----------



## Trumpusconi (4 Marzo 2021)

L'inter è prima con merito.
Gonde è uno schiacciasassi per i campionati, soprattutto la serie A.
Di buono c'è che hanno una rosa vecchia, una situazione societaria molto incerta e soprattutto il fatto provato e comprovato che con Conte non fai un ciclo.
Fa tipo Mourinho: li spreme per 2-3 anni, poi o se ne va o la squadra lo fa cacciare (vedi chelsea)


----------



## Tsitsipas (4 Marzo 2021)

A.C Milan 1899 ha scritto:


> Non ho detto che lotteranno per la retrocessione, ma passare da squadra che lotta per lo scudo a squadra da lotta Champions o peggio da EL è un attimo eh.
> 
> Noi nel 2011 vincemmo lo scudetto, poi non facemmo mercato per il lodo Mondadori in Estate. Loro sono in una situazione economica anche peggiore (e sappiamo cosa successe in Estate 2012, quella successiva).
> 
> Ma si può prendere come esempio la stessa Inda del post-Triplete, che era messa meglio di questa economicamente (per quanto l’Inda post-Triplete fosse messa male).



ciò che è certo è che non possiamo mai stare tranquilli.

anche quando vincevamo con Moratti tutti noi sapevamo che la pacchia stava per finire. l'importante però è riuscire a mettere qualcosa nella bacheca perché è da troppo tempo che guardiamo gli altri e mi sono stancato di fare il voyeur


----------



## Tsitsipas (4 Marzo 2021)

Trumpusconi ha scritto:


> L'inter è prima con merito.
> Gonde è uno schiacciasassi per i campionati, soprattutto la serie A.
> Di buono c'è che hanno una rosa vecchia, una situazione societaria molto incerta e soprattutto il fatto provato e comprovato che con Conte non fai un ciclo.
> Fa tipo Mourinho: li spreme per 2-3 anni, poi o se ne va o la squadra lo fa cacciare (vedi chelsea)



la storia che siamo vecchi è un falso mito.
portiere a parte (che non vedo l'ora di vedere fuori da appiano) abbiamo i 3 difensori giovani ('92, 95 e 99), hakimi 99, barella 97, brozo 93, lautaro 97, lukaku 93. speriamo di riportare a casa dimarco che è un 97


----------



## Trumpusconi (4 Marzo 2021)

Tsitsipas ha scritto:


> la storia che siamo vecchi è un falso mito.
> portiere a parte (che non vedo l'ora di vedere fuori da appiano) abbiamo i 3 difensori giovani ('92, 95 e 99), hakimi 99, barella 97, brozo 93, lautaro 97, lukaku 93. speriamo di riportare a casa dimarco che è un 97



Avete sicuramente dei giovani validi.
Però anche molti giocatori inutili e qualche bel vecchione bollito e strapagato.


----------



## Stex (4 Marzo 2021)

3 a 0 grazie a voodoo man


----------



## rossonero71 (4 Marzo 2021)

Vediamo se ci mettono lo stesso impegno che hanno messo con noi.

Le squadre che giocano contro di noi ci mettono una Garra e una cattiveria agonistica che sembri gli abbiamo stuprato la moglie.


----------



## Ecthelion (4 Marzo 2021)

Admin ha scritto:


> Parma - Inter, posticipo del turno infrasettimanale di Serie A. Si gioca giovedì 4 marzo 2021 alla ore 20:45 allo stadio Tardini di Parma
> 
> Dove vedere Parma - Inter in tv?
> 
> ...



Sono indeciso tra lo 0-5 e l' 1-6.
Quello che è certo è che la partita sarà già finita al 25' del primo tempo.
Quest'anno va così, inutile farci illusioni.


----------



## sacchino (4 Marzo 2021)

Vedere la panchina delle melme rispetto alla nostra, mamma mia tanta roba.


----------



## willcoyote85 (4 Marzo 2021)

l'inter a parma storicamente ce l'ha dura. ma qui mi sembra quasi impossibile.
che c'ha il laureato??

comunque anche gli attaccanti del parma sono meglio di leao. incredibile.


----------



## Milanoide (4 Marzo 2021)

Il Parma corre!


----------



## __king george__ (4 Marzo 2021)

beh se l'inter perdesse avremmo guadagnato un punto per la corsa allo scudetto


----------



## Milanoide (4 Marzo 2021)

Non è che abbiamo preso Krunic pensando di prendere Kurtic?
Oh come ci servirebbe anche Kucka...


----------



## JoKeR (4 Marzo 2021)

Milanoide ha scritto:


> Non è che abbiamo preso Krunic pensando di prendere Kurtic?
> Oh come ci servirebbe anche Kucka...



L'ho scrittoa settembre che Kucka sarebbe stato oro... mi hanno deriso tutti


----------



## rossonero71 (4 Marzo 2021)

Niente da dire l'impegno e pari come con noi, vediamo secondo tempo.


----------



## diavoloINme (4 Marzo 2021)

L'inter con lubamba ,Lautaro e sanchez sta giocando una stagione con 3 giocatori per due ruoli. 

Noi con benna, Kessie e tonali spesso ne abbiamo fuori 2 su 3.

La stagione dipende anche da dinamiche come queste.


----------



## emamilan99 (4 Marzo 2021)

Vabbe ma il parma come pensa di segnare se gioca senza punte????


----------



## meteoras1982 (4 Marzo 2021)

Inter in vantaggio.


----------



## emamilan99 (4 Marzo 2021)

Faccio notare che l'inter ha TUTTA la rosa a disposizione, nessun assente. pazzesco


----------



## bmb (4 Marzo 2021)

diavoloINme ha scritto:


> L'inter con lubamba ,Lautaro e sanchez sta giocando una stagione con 3 giocatori per due ruoli.
> 
> Noi con benna, Kessie e tonali spesso ne abbiamo fuori 2 su 3.
> 
> La stagione dipende anche da dinamiche come queste.



È il loro anno. Per fortuna non doveva essere il nostro perché siamo partiti con tutt'altre aspettative.


----------



## diavoloINme (4 Marzo 2021)

bmb ha scritto:


> È il loro anno. Per fortuna non doveva essere il nostro perché siamo partiti con tutt'altre aspettative.



Il mondo inter è covid free.
Sono talmente con le pezze al culo che pure il virus scansa gli irrilevanti. 

Irrilevanti football club.
La seconda squadra di Milano.


----------



## Zenos (4 Marzo 2021)

E 2. Con allenatore top non so sbaglia mai.


----------



## emamilan99 (4 Marzo 2021)

Ma che schifo.. nessuno che fa un fallo tattico, nessuno che lo ferma con un calcetto da dietro.


----------



## Swaitak (4 Marzo 2021)

Andonio farà + 15 sulla seconda


----------



## admin (4 Marzo 2021)

Swaitak ha scritto:


> Andonio farà + 15 sulla seconda



Purtroppo (per gli altri) quando prendi uno come Conte sai già che vincerai.


----------



## A.C Milan 1899 (4 Marzo 2021)

diavoloINme ha scritto:


> Il mondo inter è covid free.
> Sono talmente con le pezze al culo che pure il virus scansa gli irrilevanti.
> 
> Irrilevanti football club.
> La seconda squadra di Milano.



Basta che finisca presto e non ricominci un’altra solfa come il post-Calciopoli, perché con la situazione economica che hanno (decisamente peggiore di quella del post Triplete che portò allo smantellamento) sarebbe una roba intollerabile.

Dal 2007, con la sola eccezione del 2011, non abbiamo fatto altro che guardare vincere le nostre peggiori rivali, prima una con un dominio quasi quinquennale poi l’altra con un dominio semi-infinito.

Come prenderlo in culo per 14 anni consecutivamente, a parte un anno, cambiando solo il palo che ti incula.


----------



## Super_Lollo (4 Marzo 2021)

Zenos ha scritto:


> E 2. Con allenatore top non so sbaglia mai.



Si però ha zero giocatori fuori, il Milan gioca in emergenza da fine Ottobre.


----------



## A.C Milan 1899 (4 Marzo 2021)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> Si però ha zero giocatori fuori, il Milan gioca in emergenza da fine Ottobre.



Quando su dieci anni sono molte di più le stagioni in cui hai avuto un’emergenza infortuni (ricordiamo anche con Rino, con Montella, con Sinisa, Inzaghi ecc, anche con loro avemmo molti infortuni, per non parlare di Allegri e dei suoi 127 infortuni dal 2010 al 2012) di quelle in cui avuto una situazione normale (mi ricordo forse un paio di stagioni senza decimazioni, ovviamente questa stagione è ai livelli del 2011/2012 come infortuni, ma anche le altre furono roba assurda) la colpa è tua, vuol dire che hai uno staff di incapaci.


----------



## Zenos (4 Marzo 2021)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> Si però ha zero giocatori fuori, il Milan gioca in emergenza da fine Ottobre.



E chi lo ha scelto lo staff tecnico?


----------



## __king george__ (4 Marzo 2021)

comunque gol parma


----------



## Swaitak (4 Marzo 2021)

Zenos ha scritto:


> E chi lo ha scelto lo staff tecnico?



Esatto


----------



## kYMERA (4 Marzo 2021)

Tsitsipas ha scritto:


> la storia che siamo vecchi è un falso mito.
> portiere a parte (che non vedo l'ora di vedere fuori da appiano) abbiamo i 3 difensori giovani ('92, 95 e 99), hakimi 99, barella 97, brozo 93, lautaro 97, lukaku 93. speriamo di riportare a casa dimarco che è un 97



C'è da dire che senza Lukaku l'Inter sarebbe il nulla cosmico. Salvo solo Barella, per il resto se non ci fossero questi due un paio di partite secondo me non sarebbe neanche quarta.


----------



## A.C Milan 1899 (4 Marzo 2021)

Zenos ha scritto:


> E chi lo ha scelto lo staff tecnico?



Siamo riusciti a distruggere, polverizzare, annientare uno come Pato che valeva più di Mbappè prima che lo distruggessimo. E da quando è andato via, nonostante sia stato distrutto e ora non valga più un decimo di ciò che valeva, ha smesso di avere infortuni continui.

Sarà un caso, come sarà un caso che per noi la norma sia essere falcidiati dagli infortuni (anche se, ripeto, stagioni come questa e il 2011/2012 sono fuori categoria anche per noi, sebbene siamo abituati ad essere decimati praticamente ogni stagione) e sempre con rientri da tempi biblici, mentre l’eccezione sia l’avere stagioni con un numero di infortuni normali. Da noi accade l’opposto di ciò che accade altrove, laddove le stagioni falcidiate da infortuni sono l’eccezione sfortunata per noi sono la regola.


----------



## diavoloINme (4 Marzo 2021)

A.C Milan 1899 ha scritto:


> Siamo riusciti a distruggere, polverizzare, annientare uno come Pato che valeva più di Mbappè prima che lo distruggessimo. E da quando è andato via, nonostante sia stato distrutto e ora non valga più un decimo di ciò che valeva, ha smesso di avere infortuni continui.
> 
> Sarà un caso, come sarà un caso che per noi la norma sia essere falcidiati dagli infortuni (anche se, ripeto, stagioni come questa e il 2011/2012 sono fuori categoria anche per noi, sebbene siamo abituati ad essere decimati praticamente ogni stagione) e sempre con rientri da tempi biblici, mentre l’eccezione sia l’avere stagioni con un numero di infortuni normali. Da noi accade l’opposto di ciò che accade altrove, laddove le stagioni falcidiate da infortuni sono l’eccezione sfortunata per noi sono la regola.



Ma chi si occupa di tutto ciò??


----------



## kYMERA (4 Marzo 2021)

A.C Milan 1899 ha scritto:


> Siamo riusciti a distruggere, polverizzare, annientare uno come Pato che valeva più di Mbappè prima che lo distruggessimo. E da quando è andato via, nonostante sia stato distrutto e ora non valga più un decimo di ciò che valeva, ha smesso di avere infortuni continui.
> 
> Sarà un caso, come sarà un caso che per noi la norma sia essere falcidiati dagli infortuni (anche se, ripeto, stagioni come questa e il 2011/2012 sono fuori categoria anche per noi, sebbene siamo abituati ad essere decimati praticamente ogni stagione) e sempre con rientri da tempi biblici, mentre l’eccezione sia l’avere stagioni con un numero di infortuni normali. Da noi accade l’opposto di ciò che accade altrove, laddove le stagioni falcidiate da infortuni sono l’eccezione sfortunata per noi sono la regola.



C'è da dire che sono 10 anni che abbiamo allenatori diversi e ognuno con il suo staff tecnico e atletico. Non è che sono sempre gli stessi i preparatori...


----------



## A.C Milan 1899 (4 Marzo 2021)

kYMERA ha scritto:


> C'è da dire che sono 10 anni che abbiamo allenatori diversi e ognuno con il suo staff tecnico e atletico. Non è che sono sempre gli stessi i preparatori...



Sempre cani sono, in ogni caso. Gli infortuni non mentono. Ricordi Allegri? 137 infortuni (di cui 78 muscolari) nei primi due anni con noi.


----------



## bmb (4 Marzo 2021)

diavoloINme ha scritto:


> Il mondo inter è covid free.
> Sono talmente con le pezze al culo che pure il virus scansa gli irrilevanti.
> 
> Irrilevanti football club.
> La seconda squadra di Milano.



Sono andato a vedere ora quanto stanno per non farmi il sangue amaro, guardo Masterchef. Se ti segna due gol Sanchez come fai a non vincere lo scudetto quest'anno?


----------



## A.C Milan 1899 (4 Marzo 2021)

diavoloINme ha scritto:


> Ma chi si occupa di tutto ciò??



Probabilmente qualche macellaio o aiuto cuoco da Gigi lo Zozzone che nel tempo libero fa il preparatore, visti i risultati.

Scherzi a parte, dieci anni che va avanti così. Dieci anni, con un paio di stagioni normali in mezzo.


----------



## vota DC (4 Marzo 2021)

kYMERA ha scritto:


> C'è da dire che senza Lukaku l'Inter sarebbe il nulla cosmico. Salvo solo Barella, per il resto se non ci fossero questi due un paio di partite secondo me non sarebbe neanche quarta.



Ma Dopaku a parte giocare più dell'allenatore stesso che fa? Non lo abbiamo neanche visto in forma fisica perfetta dato che sulla carta sarebbe infortunato e invece lo mettono in campo che corre con le ossa saldate storte e pieno di antidolorifici.


----------



## Milo (4 Marzo 2021)

Sto guardando Masterchef, per chi la sta vedendo bastoni è da 6,5? Mi serve per vincere al fantacalcio


----------



## diavoloINme (4 Marzo 2021)

A.C Milan 1899 ha scritto:


> Probabilmente qualche macellaio o aiuto cuoco da Gigi lo Zozzone che nel tempo libero fa il preparatore, visti i risultati.
> 
> Scherzi a parte, dieci anni che va avanti così. Dieci anni, con un paio di stagioni normali in mezzo.



Ma ogni staff tecnico cura la preparazione atletica e gestisce la situazione dei problemi muscolari a modo suo.
Che minino comune multiplo possiamo trovare?

Forse Milan lab ? Si poggiano tutti su qualche clinica?


----------



## Swaitak (4 Marzo 2021)

potevano farlo entrare prima Pelè


----------



## A.C Milan 1899 (4 Marzo 2021)

vota DC ha scritto:


> Ma Dopaku a parte giocare più dell'allenatore stesso che fa?



Il dramma è che non è manco una battuta, almeno se facciamo il confronto con Pioli Lubamba quest’anno ha più presenze del nostro allenatore (che saltò una gara per espulsione e due per il Coviddi). 

Da quando è arrivato all’Inda in Estate 2019 ha saltato, in quasi due stagioni, 6 gare (se non ricordo male) tra campionato e Champions. Sei gare saltate in quasi due stagioni.

Una roba che manco a PES mi è mai successa (a meno che non vada a disabilitare l’opzione infortuni).



diavoloINme ha scritto:


> Ma ogni staff tecnico cura la preparazione atletica e gestisce la situazione dei problemi muscolari a modo suo.
> Che minino comune multiplo possiamo trovare?
> 
> *Forse Milan lab *? Si poggiano tutti su qualche clinica?



Penso proprio che sia Milan Lab.

Oppure la madre di Lubamba ha cominciato con le sue bamboline e gli spilloni dieci anni fa, dopo aver avuto una visione e la preveggenza che suo figlio sarebbe andato dai nostri più acerrimi rivali.


----------



## Super_Lollo (4 Marzo 2021)

Zenos ha scritto:


> E chi lo ha scelto lo staff tecnico?



Quest anno ci son state troppe cose strane ( Covid , stagione iniziata a Settembre con 4+ partite in più degli altri ) difficile giudicarli.


----------



## DavidGoffin (4 Marzo 2021)

Sono dei maiali schifosi


----------



## willcoyote85 (4 Marzo 2021)

se vinci con doppietta di sanchez non può non essere il tuo anno


----------



## Milanoide (4 Marzo 2021)

Comunque per il gioco attuale il Parma ha una classifica assurdamente penalizzante


----------



## emamilan99 (4 Marzo 2021)

Un calcio che mi fa schifo.. ma come si fa a non saper marcare lukaku? Come si fa a non tirargli la maglia o dargli un calcetto se ti scappa via?


----------



## Lambro (4 Marzo 2021)

Bon via lo scudetto l'han vinto, mortacciloro


----------



## meteoras1982 (4 Marzo 2021)

Scudetto all' Inter finita.


----------



## JoKeR (4 Marzo 2021)

Questa Inter la potrebbe allenare oggi Trapattoni con gli stessi risultati.
Conte sta proponendo qualcosa di agghiacciante, ma ovviamente è funzionale alla vittoria, considerata la struttura della rosa.

Noi non siamo da scudetto sia chiaro, ma mentre l'anno scorso qualche guaio l'Inter l'aveva, quest'anno stranamente no da novembre in avanti... mah


----------



## Le Grand Milan (4 Marzo 2021)

willcoyote85 ha scritto:


> se vinci con doppietta di sanchez non può non essere il tuo anno



Giusissimo. E diventato un pippone cosmico. Ma che gioco di me. fanno questi qua . Non mi ricordo un Inter che gioca un bel calcio. Mai. Hanno sempre privilegiato i giocatori fisici . Da quando conosco l'Inter è sempre stato contropiede e tutti a pedalare.


----------



## rossonero71 (4 Marzo 2021)

diavoloINme ha scritto:


> Ma chi si occupa di tutto ciò??





Milanoide ha scritto:


> Comunque per il gioco attuale il Parma ha una classifica assurdamente penalizzante



Ma prima c'era un altro genio deltiki taka .....liverani.


----------



## Milanoide (4 Marzo 2021)

A.C Milan 1899 ha scritto:


> Sempre cani sono, in ogni caso. Gli infortuni non mentono. Ricordi Allegri? 137 infortuni (di cui 78 muscolari) nei primi due anni con noi.


E nonostante questi precedenti, per quello che valgono perché legati anche alla soggettività dei giocatori, tu vorresti Allegri pur di liberarti di Pioli a tutti i costi.
Saranno veramente i preparatori?
O sarà il gioco di Pioli molto dispendioso che a lungo andare logora? (Ma senza questo gioco non saremmo dove siamo).
E soprattutto, quando e da dove siamo partiti con la stagione per preliminari EL?
Con una squadra che ha sovraperformato e giocato in fuorigiri per settimane
Queste cose bisogna contarle!


----------



## diavoloINme (4 Marzo 2021)

rossonero71 ha scritto:


> Ma prima c'era un altro genio deltiki taka .....liverani.



Liverani il tiki taka l'ha mangiato.


----------



## rossonero71 (4 Marzo 2021)

In questo momento solo tomori potrebbe marcare lukaku a campo aperto.


----------



## BossKilla7 (4 Marzo 2021)

Non vedo come possano perdere questo scudetto


----------



## Le Grand Milan (4 Marzo 2021)

emamilan99 ha scritto:


> Un calcio che mi fa schifo.. ma come si fa a non saper marcare lukaku? Come si fa a non tirargli la maglia o dargli un calcetto se ti scappa via?



Ema e per questo che dico che oggi i difensori sono scarsi. Un Vierchowod vecchio stampo cancellerebbe Lukaku della partita.


----------



## hakaishin (4 Marzo 2021)

emamilan99 ha scritto:


> Un calcio che mi fa schifo.. ma come si fa a non saper marcare lukaku? Come si fa a non tirargli la maglia o dargli un calcetto se ti scappa via?



Guarda, ho pensato la stessa cosa poco fa, vedendogli fare quell’assist dopo la progressione.
Nessuno riesce a fermarlo praticamente, poi basta un chiellini stra finito e bollito e non tocca letteralmente palla, come mai?
Il livello del campionato purtroppo è sempre più basso e non ci sono più difensori almeno decenti.
Come dice sempre [MENTION=4746]A.C Milan 1899[/MENTION] con difensori di 10 anni fa non avrebbe combinato nulla e vale anche per tanti altri eh


----------



## rossonero71 (4 Marzo 2021)

diavoloINme ha scritto:


> Liverani il tiki taka l'ha mangiato.



Scusa forse ho sbagliato a quotare prima.

Comunque se sei una squadra di bassa classifica, e ti prendi un allenatore alla Giampaolo ( eccolo un altro scarso che gode di ottima stampa anche che fa schifo) Montella , Liverani, Andreazzoli,Thiago motta ecc, tu presidente sei da licenziare non loro.

Perché per far punti quel tipo di calcio non va bene,e lo abbiamo sperimentato sulla nostra pelle.


----------



## DavidGoffin (4 Marzo 2021)

BossKilla7 ha scritto:


> Non vedo come possano perdere questo scudetto



Basterebbe che si rompesse anche lui come tutti o diventi positivo e se ne sta a casa a dormire per qualche settimana


----------



## diavoloINme (4 Marzo 2021)

hakaishin ha scritto:


> Guarda, ho pensato la stessa cosa poco fa, vedendogli fare quell’assist dopo la progressione.
> Nessuno riesce a fermarlo praticamente, poi basta un chiellini stra finito e bollito e non tocca letteralmente palla, come mai?
> Il livello del campionato purtroppo è sempre più basso e non ci sono più difensori almeno decenti.
> Come dice sempre [MENTION=4746]A.C Milan 1899[/MENTION] con difensori di 10 anni fa non avrebbe combinato nulla e vale anche per tanti altri eh



Abbiamo il lubamba dominante ora.
Mah.
Cosa mi tocca vedere.


----------



## diavoloINme (4 Marzo 2021)

rossonero71 ha scritto:


> Scusa forse ho sbagliato a quotare prima.
> 
> Comunque se sei una squadra di bassa classifica, e ti prendi un allenatore alla Giampaolo ( eccolo un altro scarso che gode di ottima stampa anche che fa schifo) Montella , Liverani, Andreazzoli,Thiago motta ecc, tu presidente sei da licenziare non loro.
> 
> Perché per far punti quel tipo di calcio non va bene,e lo abbiamo sperimentato sulla nostra pelle.



Armi di distrazione di massa.


----------



## hakaishin (4 Marzo 2021)

diavoloINme ha scritto:


> Abbiamo il lubamba dominante ora.
> Mah.
> Cosa mi tocca vedere.



Eh...purtoppo è così...
Comunque va rivisto senza Conte , sono convinto che non sarà così over performante.
A me come attaccante fa veramente schifo


----------



## diavoloINme (4 Marzo 2021)

hakaishin ha scritto:


> Eh...purtoppo è così...
> Comunque va rivisto senza Conte , sono convinto che non sarà così over performante.
> A me come attaccante fa veramente schifo



A me fa schifo tutta l'inter .


----------



## hakaishin (4 Marzo 2021)

diavoloINme ha scritto:


> A me fa schifo tutta l'inter .



Ad oggi sono la squadra più forte, non hanno problemi, non hanno infortuni, gira tutto bene, dipendono da lukrapu un tutto e per tutto e ora sono un tutt’uno con Conte. Oltre a voi che state facendo una grande stagione, non hanno manco avversari. Ma di certo non sono uno squadrone, c’è poco da fare


----------



## A.C Milan 1899 (4 Marzo 2021)

hakaishin ha scritto:


> Ad oggi sono la squadra più forte, non hanno problemi, non hanno infortuni, gira tutto bene, dipendono da lukrapu un tutto e per tutto e ora sono un tutt’uno con Conte. Oltre a voi che state facendo una grande stagione, non hanno manco avversari. Ma di certo non sono uno squadrone, c’è poco da fare



Se riuscissimo a non andare manco in CL (sarebbe il primo caso della storia del calcio da campioni d’inverno) altro che grande stagione...


----------



## hakaishin (4 Marzo 2021)

A.C Milan 1899 ha scritto:


> Se riuscissimo a non andare manco in CL (sarebbe il primo caso della storia del calcio da campioni d’inverno) altro che grande stagione...



Ma va raga, ma come fate a non andare in CL?
Se questa non è una grande stagione allora non so che dire e alzo le mani. Siete lì secondi a giocarvela per lo scudetto, 5 punti in meno mica 20. Poi nessuno era convinto che il Milan potesse lottare per lo scudetto o sbaglio? Dai


----------



## Tsitsipas (4 Marzo 2021)

hakaishin ha scritto:


> Ma va raga, ma come fate a non andare in CL?
> Se questa non è una grande stagione allora non so che dire e alzo le mani. Siete lì secondi a giocarvela per lo scudetto, 5 punti in meno mica 20. Poi nessuno era convinto che il Milan potesse lottare per lo scudetto o sbaglio? Dai



In realtà 6 ma è come se fossero 7
Comunque il milan sta facendo cose strepitose. Nulla da dire

È la juventus che sta facendo male
Ma c'era da aspettarselo quando han preso Pirlo. Uno chr manco aveva mai avuto in mano squadra al fantacalcio


----------



## 28Maggio2003 (4 Marzo 2021)

Ho visto Masterchef tifando Antonio ma purtroppo ha vinto l'Andonio sbagliato... Che dire, è finita...


----------



## willcoyote85 (4 Marzo 2021)

ancora a pensare allo scudetto? eterni sognatori...


----------



## Milanoide (4 Marzo 2021)

hakaishin ha scritto:


> Ad oggi sono la squadra più forte, non hanno problemi, non hanno infortuni, gira tutto bene, dipendono da lukrapu un tutto e per tutto e ora sono un tutt’uno con Conte. Oltre a voi che state facendo una grande stagione, non hanno manco avversari. Ma di certo non sono uno squadrone, c’è poco da fare


Quindi se voi doveste fare la squadra ideale della serie A con i giocatori che attualmente ci giocano, non includereste Lukaku, Lautaro, Barella e Skriniar?
Non cito Brozovic, Eriksen, De Vrij, Hakimi, Perisic che se la giocano con altri di altre squadre.
E l'Inter non ha giocatori con massimo una o due stagioni prima del fine carriera.
E lasciamo perdere la panchina con molti che da noi sarebbero titolari.
Squadra costosissima, pragmatica, non brutta da vedere, nella dimensione italiana attuale.
Società e colori sociali da fognatura.


----------



## hakaishin (5 Marzo 2021)

Tsitsipas ha scritto:


> In realtà 6 ma è come se fossero 7
> Comunque il milan sta facendo cose strepitose. Nulla da dire
> 
> È la juventus che sta facendo male
> Ma c'era da aspettarselo quando han preso Pirlo. Uno chr manco aveva mai avuto in mano squadra al fantacalcio



Se Pirlo avesse comunque una squadra fatta bene alla fine sarebbe li a giocarsela nonostante non sia un allenatore.
La Juve ha suoi problemi, tanti, soprattutto dopo 9 anni di vittorie.
Il Milan sta facendo una grande stagione considerato da dove partita. Quindi oltre al Milan che sta facendo più del previsto, voi non avete avversari.


----------



## hakaishin (5 Marzo 2021)

Milanoide ha scritto:


> Quindi se voi doveste fare la squadra ideale della serie A con i giocatori che attualmente ci giocano, non includereste Lukaku, Lautaro, Barella e Skriniar?
> Non cito Brozovic, Eriksen, De Vrij, Hakimi, Perisic che se la giocano con altri di altre squadre.
> E l'Inter non ha giocatori con massimo una o due stagioni prima del fine carriera.
> E lasciamo perdere la panchina con molti che da noi sarebbero titolari.
> ...


Ho già detto che l’attuale serie è di basso livello...
Lukaku a me non piace ma certo per come sta giocando (anche per limiti altrui) va messo nei top ovvio. Ma nel complesso l’Inter ha buoni giocatori e nulla più. Vedili senza Conte e senza lukaku...


----------



## Tsitsipas (5 Marzo 2021)

Milanoide ha scritto:


> Quindi se voi doveste fare la squadra ideale della serie A con i giocatori che attualmente ci giocano, non includereste Lukaku, Lautaro, Barella e Skriniar?
> Non cito Brozovic, Eriksen, De Vrij, Hakimi, Perisic che se la giocano con altri di altre squadre.
> E l'Inter non ha giocatori con massimo una o due stagioni prima del fine carriera.
> E lasciamo perdere la panchina con molti che da noi sarebbero titolari.
> ...



Quoto tutto tranne l'ultima frase


----------

